# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Beli Koi >  Cari bak fiber Oval / persegi

## zieco

Apakah ada yg udah bosan sama bak nya... lalu di jual murah tapi masih kondisi layak pakai & baik  ::  
Saya lagi cari nih...
Maunya sih ukuran tingginya 80 - 100 cm.
Thanx

----------


## danny20124

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

